# Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne



## Vibra - Zocker (18. Juli 2009)

Moin.
Wir möchten uns ein Lowrance HDS-7 oder 8 zulegen. Habe dazu schon reichlich gegoogelt etc. 
Eins schien mir immer klar zu sein,- wenig Herz für große tiefen, viel Herz für Flachwasser. Kleiner Geberwinkel für große Tiefen, großer Winkel zum breiten ableuchten von Flachwasser...
Was sich mir nicht erschließt, ist folgendes:
Ich habe noch keine brauchbare Gegenüberstellung der beiden Geber ( 83/200 , 50/200 ) gefunden. Beim erstgenannten soll der Abstrahlwinkel auf 200 hz wesentlich kleiner sein als bei 83 hz ( bis 120° ..).
Dann dachte ich immer, wenn Meereseinsatz dann 50/200hz! Aber z.b. die USA Geräte für den Binneneinsatz  sind mit 50/200 Gebern, die für den Seeeinsatz mit 83/200 Gebern ausgestattet.
Wenn da bitte mal jemand kompetent Licht ins Dunkel bringen würde...:q 
Dann wären da noch die unterschiedlichen GPS Antennen von US und Europa Geräten,- was für einen unterschied mag das bedeuten? Der (z.B.) US - Segler muß ja hier in unseren Gewässern auch mit seiner Antenne sicher manöverieren/navigieren können.....

Gruß Robert|wavey:


----------



## Loup de mer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*

Hallo Robert

Auch bei mir steht das HDS-7 auf dem Plan - voraussichtlich mit 83/200kHz Transducer und US-Basemap weil es so auch am preiswertesten ist



Vibra - Zocker schrieb:


> ...Ich habe noch keine brauchbare Gegenüberstellung der beiden Geber ( 83/200 , 50/200 ) gefunden. Beim erstgenannten soll der Abstrahlwinkel auf 200 hz wesentlich kleiner sein als bei 83 hz ( bis 120° ..).
> Dann dachte ich immer, wenn Meereseinsatz dann 50/200hz! Aber z.b. die USA Geräte für den Binneneinsatz sind mit 50/200 Gebern, die für den Seeeinsatz mit 83/200 Gebern ausgestattet...


 
Eine brauchbare Gegenüberstellung habe ich leider auch noch nicht gefunden. Fakt ist aber: 
Hohe Frequenz (200kHz) --> geringere erreichbare Tiefe, schmalerer Geberkegel, besseres Signal/Rauschverhältnis
niedrige Frequenz (83kHz) --> höhere erreichbare Tiefe, breiterer Geberkegel, schlechteres Signal/Rauschverhältnis

Ich glaube (ganz fest), nein ich weiß es fast |supergri, dass die 200kHz in Norwegen völlig ausreichend sind -dabei denke ich an die nun durch Digitaltechnik erreichbaren sagenhaften Tiefen der Geräte (nicht mehr vergleichbar mit den analogen DF-Geräten - das sagt jedenfalls Lowrance)
In über 200m Tiefe angele ich nur noch äußerst selten und ich bilde mir auch nicht ein, da noch einen Fisch am Grund erkennen zu können (Stichwort Bildschirmauflösung)

Und wenn die Amis die 50/200kHz-Geräte für den Binneneinsatz nutzen, dann wohl nur wegen des weiten Sendewinkels bei 50kHz #c!



Vibra - Zocker schrieb:


> ...Dann wären da noch die unterschiedlichen GPS Antennen von US und Europa Geräten,- was für einen unterschied mag das bedeuten? Der (z.B.) US - Segler muß ja hier in unseren Gewässern auch mit seiner Antenne sicher manöverieren/navigieren können...


 
Davon hab ich noch gar nichts gelesen! Kann es sein, dass du die jeweils bereits "ab Werk" integrierten Grundkarten meinst?
Sonst setz mal bitte einen Link rein wo das mit den unterschiedlichen Antennen steht.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*

Hier:


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*GPS Navigation*[/SIZE][/FONT]
     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]GPS Antennen Typ[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Interne, hoch-sensible GPS+EGNOS+MSAS (nicht-Amerika) GPS+WAAS (Amerika)[/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]GPS Emfangs-Kanäle[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]16 Kanäle[/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Hintergrundkarte[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Navionics Welt-Hintergrund Karte (Europa-Modelle) oder Expanded U.S. BaseMap oder Insight USA™ (Amerika-Modelle)[/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Optionelle Karten[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]NauticPath, Navionics Gold, Navionics® Platinum+ und Platinum Karten mit TurboView™ für Modelle außerhalb USA - oder Navionics® HotMaps™ Platinum, Lowrance Hot Spots® PRO and LakeMaster® ProMaps (Amerika-Modelle) [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Speicherbare Wegpunkte [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]5000 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Routen[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]200 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]geplottete Strecken[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]bis zu 10 Strecken bestehend aus bis zu 12000 automatisch gespeicherten Plottpunkten[/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Mann über Board[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]ja per Schnellspeicher[/SIZE][/FONT]
Gruß Robert|wavey:


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*

Thomas, ansonsten habe ich das gleiche Thema im NAF aufgemacht und da ist rege Beteiligung:m. Hier der Link:
http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/forum/showthread.php?p=478941#post478941 
Gruß Robert|wavey:


----------



## Loup de mer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*



Vibra - Zocker schrieb:


> ...
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]GPS Antennen Typ[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Interne, hoch-sensible GPS+EGNOS+MSAS (nicht-Amerika) GPS+WAAS (Amerika)[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]GPS Emfangs-Kanäle[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]16 Kanäle[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]...[/SIZE][/FONT]


Hallo Robert

Lies mal bitte dies und das, und es wird klar, dass die HDS-Serie sowohl GPS als auch WAAS, EGNOS und MSAS kann, je nachdem, wo du dich befindest.
Also keine Angst, dass es in Europa nicht funktioniert  !


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*

Um jetzt endgültig die Sache aufzuklären:

Amerikanische Lowrance HDS Geräte funktionieren hier NICHT oder nur eingeschränkt!!!!
Sobald ein Gerät hier aktiviert wird mit bestimmten GPS Koordinaten (Europa) geht es in den Nachtmodus, geht alle paar Minuten aus und sagt "Please contact your local dealer".
Man kann die Geräte für den Nettopreis von 700EUR plus Mwst zum Beispiel für ein HDS5 updaten lassen.
Und damit ist der Preisvorteil den Bach runter.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Loup de mer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*

Das heißt also, dass der amerikanische Weltumsegler, der mit einem HDS-Gerät navigiert, wieder zu Sextant und Kompass greifen muss, sobald er sich Europa (oder auch Asien?) nähert? 
Oder fällt das Gerät schon aus, sobald er seine "Basemap" verlässt?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*

Hallo,

das mit dem Geräten und den Unterschieden wusste ich schon lange, durfte aber dazu nichts sagen. 
Für alle, die nicht glauben oder es schmerzhaft am eigenen Leib erfahren wollen, dass es nicht funktioniert, sollten am Besten bei Lowrance / Think Big in Deutschland anrufen unter Tel. 
0231 44472011.
Dort wird man das bestätigen.

Zum Thema "Weltumsegler", die nicht mehr navigieren können: Davon müsste es schon hunderttausende geben, damit jemand davon wirklich betroffen wäre.
Zum meiner Person: Bitte nicht wieder so tun von einigen, als hätte ich persönlich die Geräte umprogrammiert. Das macht der Hersteller. Ich kann da nichts für. Ich bin unschuldig. 
Ich habe in den letzten Monaten schon vielen den Rat gegeben, die HDS Geräte lieber in Deutschland zu kaufen. Aber man glaubt mir manchmal leider nicht!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*

Hallo Thomas.
Eine gewisse Skepsis der Endverbraucher gegenüber solcher Aussagen vom Händler sollte nachvollziehbar sein..
Gruß Robert#h


----------



## Echolotzentrum (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS- Fragen zu Geber und Antenne*

Jetzt mal ehrlich:
Habe ich jemals hier jemanden falsche Auskünfte gegeben?

Sämtliche Postings entstehen aus persönlicher Erfahrung oder direkt in Absprache mit den Herstellern/Lieferanten.
Ich darf aus rechtlichen Gründen zwar manchmal nicht alles genau aufklären. Aber wenn ich etwas sage, dann aus Überzeugung.
Genauso wie das mit den Lowrance HDS. Das wusste ich schon lange, aber mehr als "tu es nicht" war nicht möglich.

Thomas Schlageter


----------

